# Deron Williams - DAL or BK



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****




> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Nets are on brink of getting Deron Williams in 3-team deal that will send Derrick Favors, Devin Harris and picks to Utah, sources tell Y
> 
> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Derrick Favors has been pulled out of Nets practice, and told he's being traded to a Western Conference team, source tells Yahoo! Sports.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Can anyone else confirm this? That's......unexpected.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Yep. It's done




> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Utah has agreed to trade All-Star point guard Deron Williams to Nets in multi-player package, Yahoo! Sports has learned. Deal is done.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

wtfffffffffffffffff


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Wow. Why go to New Jersey and bury yourself on a team full of delinquents?


EDIT - Love this for Utah. Now, bring back Sloan.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Who is even on NJ now besides Lopez? Fail if the Nets traded their pick in this year's draft.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

More details



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Favors will go to Jazz with Harris, two first-round picks. Nets wlll send Troy Murphy to Golden State, and Warriors send Gadzuric to Nets.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Wow.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

On the plus. I get to see Deron when he comes to London. This is all working out very nicely.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



Porn Player said:


> Wow. Why go to New Jersey and bury yourself on a team full of delinquents?


I highly doubt that Deron forced his way to New Jersey. Far more likely he inadvertently forced his way out of Utah. In related news, I'm forced to assume that a second deal involving Jefferson, Millsap, or Okur is just around the corner.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

LOL at the geniuses on here asking why he would go there? Newsflash he was under contract with the Jazz, they decide where he goes. 

Good for the Nets, shows the Russian is in fact in it to win it. Not the clown Woj was trying to portray him as. Deron is the first piece, let's see who else they bring on board. At least the East all star game will consist of individuals NOT teams anymore.

Joiiiseyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

JE-RY JE-RY Je-ry Je-ry JE-RY JE-RY

Sloaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



Bogg said:


> I highly doubt that Deron forced his way to New Jersey. Far more likely he inadvertently forced his way out of Utah. In related news, I'm forced to assume that a second deal involving Jefferson, Millsap, or Okur is just around the corner.


Can't help but laugh. It's nice to see being an unloyal loudmouth doesn't always get you where you want.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

:jawdrop:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Welcome to irrelevance Deron Williams. 

I don't know behind the scenes, otherwise I see no reason for both teams to do this


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



HB said:


> LOL at the geniuses on here asking why he would go there?


LOL at this genius for pretending stars always end up on awful teams when they open their mouth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Welcome to irrelevance Deron Williams.
> 
> I don't know behind the scenes, otherwise I see no reason for both teams to do this


LOL you dont know why Utah would get rid of the guy most blame the Sloan exit on? You dont know why they'd get a young promising player in Favors and a decent point guard back in Devin Harris? You dont know why the Nets would want arguably the best point guard in the league going to Brooklyn? You dont know why they would want a marquee name?

Are you serious?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



Porn Player said:


> LOL at this genius for pretending stars always end up on awful teams when they open their mouth.


Only awful for this year, he's playing for an owner dedicated to winning. Who also happens to have the wallet to do so too.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



Porn Player said:


> Can't help but laugh. It's nice to see being an unloyal loudmouth doesn't always get you where you want.


It's actually a really savvy move by Utah, because as things were shaping up, Williams looked as though he was going to bolt at the end of his deal. Rather than go through everything that Denver just did for the next year they moved him now, and depending on what the deal is with those picks they may have gotten pretty decent value.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

are the jazz getting the nets' this years 1st rd pick? they probably going to suck for the next too years too i guess. if they didnt slap a protection on those three picks, thats a massive amount.

but funny thing is knicks chased anthony for over 3 months, finally they get him for half their roster and now the nets come with this deal out of nowhere.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

New Jersey lucked out when they didn't get Melo...If you assume this is more than an 18 month rental. I guess things in Utah were actually as bad as was being hinted.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Refer to them as the Brooklyn Nets, they are only renting space in NJ for now.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Next up for Brooklyn...Dwight Howard


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

east all star team is almost locked...

Rose-Williams-Rondo
Wade-Johnson
LeBron-Carmelo
Amar'e-Horford
Howard-(Noah, Bogut)


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

In shock.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

If they didn't give up this year's 1st, or at least put a protection on it, I LOVE this trade for NJ.

Harris, Favors, 2 1sts, and Murphy for Deron Williams, Brendan Wright, and Dan Gadzuric.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

This is why Chris Paul stopped causing problems.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*

Not a 3 way now. This is a separate deal.




> The Golden State deal will be separate from the Nets-Jazz deal, so Williams comes to Nets in straight package.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> The Nets will also receive Dan Gadzuric and Brandan Wright from Golden State, with Troy Murphy on the way to Warriors, source said.
> 2 minutes ago


damn they also get 4 with potential and a decent back up center.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



jmk said:


> If they didn't give up this year's 1st, or at least put a protection on it, I LOVE this trade for NJ.


New Jersey has(had?) a truckload of picks. They have(had?) the rights to all of their future first round picks, as well as the Lakers first this season, Golden State's 2012(top 7 protected), and Houston's 2012(lottery protected through 2016). It could have been any two.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

another utah trade must be around the corner. millsap, jefferson, ak, favors...


is sloan coming back now?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



thaKEAF said:


> wtfffffffffffffffff


..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



jmk said:


> If they didn't give up this year's 1st, or at least put a protection on it, I LOVE this trade for NJ.
> 
> Harris, Favors, 2 1sts, and Murphy for Deron Williams, Brendan Wright, and Dan Gadzuric.


This year's draft is crap.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



HB said:


> Refer to them as the Brooklyn Nets, they are only renting space in NJ for now.


Didn't they say they were changing the nickname too? I hope so at least. Too bland.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Where the hell did this trade come from?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I like this a lot for both teams. Williams will really help the Nets, more than Melo would've, and give them the star power they need heading into Brooklyn (plz pick Gothams). With Favors, Harris, and the draft picks, Utah looks like they came away with a decent haul as well.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

My gut tells me that Millsap's out in Utah. Don't know why, I just have that feeling.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I hate that the Raptors/Cavs were the tipping point for head offices not accepting stars just walking away anymore. However, atleast that trend appears to be over and offices would rather act and get pieces back in return than sit it out and wait for the star to leave for next to nothing.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Words cannot explain how ****ing happy I am right now. I literally ****ing jumped up in the middle of class and screamed YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I didn't even care that my teacher was right there.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I'm analyzing this in terms of how it'll shake up 2K11.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Hm. I kinda hope the Suns go after Big Al.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Brian said:


> Words cannot explain how ****ing happy I am right now. I literally ****ing jumped up in the middle of class and screamed YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I didn't even care that my teacher was right there.


I hate raining on parades, but dude, remain wary and don't get your hopes up too much!


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

So I guess the Conferences are balancing themselves out now?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

This was a stunning change of events...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Brian said:


> Words cannot explain how ****ing happy I am right now. I literally ****ing jumped up in the middle of class and screamed YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I didn't even care that my teacher was right there.


:yep: see you summer 2012


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

We also acquired Brandan Wright I think. Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Wow, Deron is playing on a team now with only Brook Lopez.

Ouch. I dont know all the stuff that went behind the scenes in Utah, but I think something big had to happen for a trade like this to occur. Now Deron has been cast away into irrelevance


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

now those terrence williams jerseys have a purpose again.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

No more usage of the word "irrelevant" or any of its synonyms, people. Deron's not Tom ****ing Hanks speaking to a pineapple far off on Brook Lopez island. The Nets will be winning shortly.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



BenDengGo said:


> now those terrence williams jerseys have a purpose again.


:2ti:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



36 Karat said:


> No more usage of the word "irrelevant" or any of its synonyms, people. Deron's not Tom ****ing Hanks speaking to a pineapple far off on Brook Lopez island. The Nets will be winning shortly.


They won't make the playoffs this year, but should be able to put together a nice little streak to close out the year. The biggest winners here are Outlaw and Morrow, who should see a noticeable increase is scoring playing next to Deron.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



thaKEAF said:


> :2ti:


ironically he also wore #8 with the nets!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Jazz are getting 2011 Nets pick and 2012 Golden State pick.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Did not see this one coming at all.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Brendan Wright is a good pickup. He'll make Lopez look tougher.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I like these deals for the Nets. This year's draft is weak anyway.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Bogg said:


> They won't make the playoffs this year, but should be able to put together a nice little streak to close out the year. The biggest winners here are Outlaw and Morrow, who should see a noticeable increase is scoring playing next to Deron.


I wouldn't go as far to guarantee that. Chemistry takes time to develop, systems don't just "click". Relatively shortly, however, they'll be sinking money in free agency and making moves. Within two offseasons this'll be a dope team to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Not surprising.



> STEIN_LINE_HQ Marc Stein
> RT @Lockedonsports: Deron Williams told me it was not his choice. He's stunned. Declined interview until he figures out what it all means


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Means you're a Net, dude.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



36 Karat said:


> No more usage of the word "irrelevant" or any of its synonyms, people. Deron's not Tom ****ing Hanks speaking to a pineapple far off on Brook Lopez island. The Nets will be winning shortly.


Dude, its Deron Williams and 1/2 half a white stiff. Is Brook Lopez really any better than Paul Milsap or Al Jefferson? No.

It probably isn't going to be any better. In fact, the Nets as a whole this season are a lot worse than the Jazz.

I would say Irrelevance is a right word to use.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



36 Karat said:


> I wouldn't go as far to guarantee that. Chemistry takes time to develop, systems don't just "click". Relatively shortly, however, they'll be sinking money in free agency and making moves. Within two offseasons this'll be a dope team to watch.


The Nets are going from a score-first point with adequate playmaking ability to one of the best set-up guys in the league. Morrow and Outlaw will look better, and the Nets improved themselves in the here and now, I don't think it's a stretch to say they should see an uptick in performance.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dissonance said:


> Jazz are getting 2011 Nets pick and 2012 Golden State pick.


Watch the Jazz draft Jimmer Fredette. WATCH.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Dude, its Deron Williams and 1/2 half a white stiff. Is Brook Lopez really any better than Paul Milsap or Al Jefferson? No.
> 
> It probably isn't going to be any better. In fact, the Nets as a whole this season are a lot worse than the Jazz.
> 
> I would say Irrelevance is a right word to use.


Irrelevance denotes actual irrelevance, not being a star point guard for a franchise whose presence on the NBA radar is increasing on the daily ever since a deep-pocketed foreign owner swept in and vowed to assume winning ways.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Oh and this shows that the Knicks really overpaid for Melo. Deron on the Knicks would have been a much better fit


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Oh and this shows that the Knicks really overpaid for Melo. Deron on the Knicks would have been a much better fit


The Melo deal does look worse by comparison, but Felton plus Chandler plus trash is well worth Carmelo Anthony. I don't think the Knicks had as many picks to sling around as NJ either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Knicks also didn't have this kind of ammo. Mainly, 2 picks and a prospect like Favors.

They're also in better standing with he and Amare.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Hmmm, Melo and Deron are similar level of players and the Nets gave up a former All Star PG, #2 pick and two more lottery picks. Hard to tell though because we have only seen Melo and Deron in one context in the NBA. Both are now out of their comfort zones and I'm betting on Melo being the better player from here on out.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I'd really love to know what caused Utah to do this. The Utah fanbase is full of stories of Deron being this or that, but who knows what is real. Something real funny is that Deron apparently can't get along with the Jazz beat writers. If he has problems with the press then this could get ugly. All those guys in the tabloids invent plenty of **** without anyone giving them a motive.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Best. Trade. Ever.

What a steal for the Nets.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



MemphisX said:


> Hmmm, Melo and Deron are similar level of players and the Nets gave up a former All Star PG, #2 pick and two more lottery picks. Hard to tell though because we have only seen Melo and Deron in one context in the NBA. Both are now out of their comfort zones and I'm betting on Melo being the better player from here on out.


Mo Williams is a former All-Star. So is Jamaal Magloire. Devin Harris is an absolutely dreadful point guard that can't shoot, defend, or pass. He is useless. Derrick Favors is three years away from being a productive player, and he has shown me absolutely nothing that leads me to believe he can be a star. All he has shown is that he is less athletic than he was hyped up to be. The Nets will likely play themselves out of a top 5 pick now. And this draft is weak anyway.

Deron is the best point guard in the NBA. This is a steal for New Jersey.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Bogg said:


> They won't make the playoffs this year, but should be able to put together a nice little streak to close out the year. The biggest winners here are Outlaw and Morrow, who should see a noticeable increase is scoring playing next to Deron.


No. The biggest winner is unquestionably Brook Lopez. He will get a lot better.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Nets are giving up two lottery picks, Devin Harris, and Derrick Favors so it's not a steal. There will be all-stars available at the spot where those picks will be this year and next.

I think it's a fair trade for both teams.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

On another note, is there anything better than player movement in the NBA? All this talk about franchise tags and making it harder for players to move is depressing. Look how exciting trades are. They represent hope for teams that were locked into mediocrity. You think Atlanta is happy that Joe Johnson didn't go anywhere?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I feel its a fair trade as well, but it makes it a much better deal than the Melo trade for the Nets honestly. New York had to give up a ton of talent plus almost all their picks to get a player who I honestly feel isn't better than Deron.

Good job for the Nets though, I dont know about Deron. Who knows what the Nets do a few years from now


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

What the **** is going on?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Nets aren't done yet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



jmk said:


> Nets aren't done yet.


As long as Williams remains a popular surname the Nets will never stop working.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I feel its a fair trade as well, but it makes it a much better deal than the Melo trade for the Nets honestly. New York had to give up a ton of talent plus almost all their picks to get a player who I honestly feel isn't better than Deron.
> 
> Good job for the Nets though, I dont know about Deron. Who knows what the Nets do a few years from now


Knicks gave up Gallo, Mozgov, a mediocre first, and two seconds. The whole "they traded all their talent!" line needs to stop, Chandler was leaving in free agency and Billups/Felton is a push. If half of NY hadn't talked themselves into the idea of Melo signing outright without giving up anything using the cap space that wasn't going to exist in the first place nobody would think twice about trading support starters and filler for a top ten guy.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



kbdullah said:


> Watch the Jazz draft Jimmer Fredette. WATCH.


If they do, then Jazz win the trade.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Mo Williams is a former All-Star. So is Jamaal Magloire. Devin Harris is an absolutely dreadful point guard that can't shoot, defend, or pass.


This I agree with, and Kevin O'Connor's put together enough successful teams that he has to know it, and is banking maybe on Portland giving up something useful for him. But other than that I think Utah did okay.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Adam said:


> On another note, is there anything better than player movement in the NBA? All this talk about franchise tags and making it harder for players to move is depressing. Look how exciting trades are. They represent hope for teams that were locked into mediocrity. You think Atlanta is happy that Joe Johnson didn't go anywhere?


Tell that to Cleveland. I'm all about player movement, the trade deadline and draft night are two of my favorite parts of the season, but it doesn't do the league any good for a franchise to be left in ruins. I'm actually hoping the league institutes a franchise tag so that organizations can force teams to give them some amount of value for star players, while at the same time loosening trade restrictions to allow for more player movement overall.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Holy ****. I did not see this coming at all.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

At least New Jersey picked one of the only two doors. Door A: you keep those picks and try to develop a superstar through the draft. Door B: you package all your assets and trade for a superstar. The only other option is the 10th floor window: separately piece together your assets in separate trades for good players and become the Atlanta Hawks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Bogg said:


> Tell that to Cleveland. I'm all about player movement, the trade deadline and draft night are two of my favorite parts of the season, but it doesn't do the league any good for a franchise to be left in ruins. I'm actually hoping the league institutes a franchise tag so that organizations can force teams to give them some amount of value for star players, while at the same time loosening trade restrictions to allow for more player movement overall.


Left in ruins is pretty dramatic. Use the cap space left in his wake to sign a good player. Use the top 4 pick this year to draft a good player.

They had LeBron for seven years. Five of those years they were contenders. Anything beyond that is slavery. At least he fulfilled his contract unlike Carmelo, and when teams trade players nobody bats an eye. Maybe players should be able to franchise tag their franchises?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Adam said:


> At least New Jersey picked one of the only two doors. Door A: you keep those picks and try to develop a superstar through the draft. Door B: you package all your assets and trade for a superstar. The only other option is the 10th floor window: separately piece together your assets in separate trades for good players and become the Atlanta Hawks.


Grizz decided on 10th floor window.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Adam said:


> Left in ruins is pretty dramatic. Use the cap space left in his wake to sign a good player. Use the top 4 pick this year to draft a good player.
> 
> They had LeBron for seven years. Five of those years they were contenders. Anything beyond that is slavery. At least he fulfilled his contract unlike Carmelo, and when teams trade players nobody bats an eye. Maybe players should be able to franchise tag their franchises?


First one to touch their nose gets the tag?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Adam said:


> Left in ruins is pretty dramatic. Use the cap space left in his wake to sign a good player. Use the top 4 pick this year to draft a good player.


If that's not a complete tear-down rebuild I don't know what is. Look, I'm not against players wanting to go elsewhere in order to escape a mediocre, or worse, supporting cast, and I have no interest in making this a "Lebron is evil!" thread, but it's in the best interest of the league for rebuilding teams to get some young talent and/or halfway decent picks to jump-start the rebuilding process. Denver got decent return on Carmelo, Utah got decent return on Williams, depending on where the picks land and what they do from here out - point being those fans still have _something_ to be interested in. 

Oh, and don't use idiotic terms like "slavery" to describe a process that makes a person among the highest paid individuals at what they do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron in New Jersey. Nets need to get more talent on the wing, or Deron is going to bolt. I mean It's a team full of role players.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



Porn Player said:


> ...
> 
> EDIT - Love this for Utah. Now, bring back Sloan.


this


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron will change his number. If people reuse the T-Will jerseys, he doesn't get a cut of the sales.

Look for him to be a different number.


Also, I love the trade deadline.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Prokhorov LOVES toying with the Knicks. Seriously look at how soon they made this deal. Got them to oversell and Wham he gets Deron for a decent price. Note to all these pampered stars dictating where they'll play......don't **** around with billionaires.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

What? Deron is under contract for the next year and a half...And the Nets will still suck. Unless you can keep him this is a ****ing disaster. You come out if it far worse than you would have just trying to rebuild. What's the plan for making this team relevant in that span of time? In the short term Deron is going to be miserable in all likelihood.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

O btw Devin's okay. Avery isn't that great of a coach. At his worst his a 15/8 player when motivated well check the all star year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Suns trade Carter for Jefferson and Bell!!!





please.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Diable said:


> What? Deron is under contract for the next year and a half...And the Nets will still suck. Unless you can keep him this is a ****ing disaster.


Obviously they are banking on convincing him to stay BUT do tell how else they were going to get a marquee player to NJ?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

so they traded Favors.. a solid starting point guard a couple of firsts for half a season of williams and with a lockout looming not guarantee for next year.. and no promise of a contract extension..sheesh


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Juggernaut said:


> Deron will change his number. If people reuse the T-Will jerseys, he doesn't get a cut of the sales.
> 
> Look for him to be a different number.
> 
> ...


i doubt thousends of people bought terrence williams jerseys.

also his nike signature logo includes an 8.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Diable said:


> What? Deron is under contract for the next year and a half...And the Nets will still suck. Unless you can keep him this is a ****ing disaster. You come out if it far worse than you would have just trying to rebuild. What's the plan for making this team relevant in that span of time? In the short term Deron is going to be miserable in all likelihood.


The next CBA is going to be much more friendly to the organizations, and I'd expect that they'd negotiate in methods of retaining star players, or at least getting much more back in value when they depart, in exchange for not reducing the percentage the players get as much. Hazards of a one-man one-vote players union: the half dozen or so stars looking to change teams in the next three-four years are going to get railroaded by the masses of role players looking for a better paycheck. I doubt Deron walks for nothing.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



BenDengGo said:


> :jawdrop:


Yep, precisely my reaction when I saw my twitter feed this morning.

I guess all theories of D-Will making Sloan step down from his job are Pooof!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams traded to Nets in 3 way*



Lynx said:


> Yep, precisely my reaction when I saw my twitter feed this morning.
> 
> I guess all theories of D-Will making Sloan step down from his job are Pooof!!




also the rumors of him jumping ship to new york didnt help either...



what are the odds for sloan to return? have the signed a new coach yet?


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Talk about coming out of left field...

Imo *Dwight Howard* will join Deron Williams for the Brooklyn Whatevers in the near future.

And its great to see Deron get traded out of Utah although they should've handled Sloan better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HKF said:


> Deron in New Jersey. Nets need to get more talent on the wing, or Deron is going to bolt. I mean It's a team full of role players.


Are you telling me Sasha Vujacic is only a role player?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Basel said:


> Are you telling me Sasha Vujacic is only a role player?


Rumor has it he can score 20 or 30 whenever he wants.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Actually some people speculated that Sloan resigned because he didn't think there was any chance of Deron staying if he didn't go. What's really stunning is that if you go to Jazzfanz.com you don't see a tremendous amount of outrage about this move. They mostly seem to think this is as good a deal as they'd have gotten and that Deron was behaving badly, playing poorly and wasn't ever going to stay.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Juggernaut said:


> Deron will change his number. If people reuse the T-Will jerseys, he doesn't get a cut of the sales.
> 
> Look for him to be a different number.
> 
> ...


They only sold 11 Terrence Williams jerseys. And they were all to HB.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Adam said:


> Left in ruins is pretty dramatic. Use the cap space left in his wake to sign a good player. Use the top 4 pick this year to draft a good player.


No free agent is going to sign with the dismembered remains of the Cleveland Cadavaliers. Especially since their last GM so badly mismanaged the cap that they lost their only All-Star level player _and_ had no cap space in the wake of his departure. And since they had no trade assets after James' departure they had no means of using the TPE to get in on the bidding for a player like Deron Williams. _And_ the 2011 draft sucks like a 14 year old backstage at a Justin Bieber concert, meaning the Cadavaliers have a zero percent chance of replacing LeBron there. The franchise will be a ruin until everyone associated with it is gone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

People need to think, why would Sloan resign if D-Will was going to be traded and "was" the problem? The problem with the Jazz is a lack of talent on the wings. They let a 15 ppg scorer walk (Matthews couldn't afford him), a 45% three point shooter walk (Korver) and replaced Carlos Boozer (for all his faults) with a career loser in Al Jefferson. Then Kirilenko and Okur make a combined 27 million dollars and miss half the games. 

Sloan retired because he saw the writing on the wall. The Jazz are going to be bad for years to come.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Who wants to go to the Nets board and resurrect the Marcus Williams is better than Deron Williams thread?


----------



## Free A-Mo (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

so crazy and out of no where

Sloan coming back now?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Bring back Jerry Sloan!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HKF said:


> People need to think, why would Sloan resign if D-Will was going to be traded and "was" the problem?


I think Sloan resigned because of Deron, and the ownership was so sickened by the thing they said "get this mother****er off my team"...and thus they did. Wouldn't be shocked if Sloan comes back now to coach a Deron-less Jazz to the playoffs.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Basel said:


> Holy ****. I did not see this coming at all.


Basel, you couldn't predict a sunrise.

:laugh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

:gunner:


futuristxen said:


> I think Sloan resigned because of Deron, and the ownership was so sickened by the thing they said "get this mother****er off my team"...and thus they did. Wouldn't be shocked if Sloan comes back now to coach a Deron-less Jazz to the playoffs.



So instead of telling Sloan they would trade Deron, they let him resign a week after they extended him?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



futuristxen said:


> I think Sloan resigned because of Deron, and the ownership was so sickened by the thing they said "get this mother****er off my team"...and thus they did. Wouldn't be shocked if Sloan comes back now to coach a Deron-less Jazz to the playoffs.


Relax. Sloan is done.me can


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



MemphisX said:


> :gunner:
> 
> 
> So instead of telling Sloan they would trade Deron, they let him resign a week after they extended him?


Maybe they knew already and didn't tell Sloan they was a probability of moving Deron before the deadline. Then Sloan found out and said screw this if Deron is gonna leave why would he stay


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



MemphisX said:


> :gunner:
> 
> 
> So instead of telling Sloan they would trade Deron, they let him resign a week after they extended him?


I don't think they expected Sloan to retire, and that his retirement made them trade Deron. They'll bring Sloan back now IMO.

Jazz ownership basically decided it didn't want to put up with Deron's petulant act any longer after seeing it end the career of probably the biggest Jazz legend this side of Malone and Stockton.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Diable said:


> I'd really love to know what caused Utah to do this. The Utah fanbase is full of stories of Deron being this or that, but who knows what is real. Something real funny is that Deron apparently can't get along with the Jazz beat writers. If he has problems with the press then this could get ugly. All those guys in the tabloids invent plenty of **** without anyone giving them a motive.


I'd like to know too. I certainly wasn't expecting this when I woke up this morning. This is about a stunning trade as I've ever seen.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Prokhorov the don. He got his man...and it didn't take 5 months and a bunch of back and forth BS..the tri-state is buzzing right now

From the Jazz perspective I guess they decided they weren't going to have the Bosh, LeBron and Melo saga, they took it into their own hands.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Hmm what was more shocking though: Sloan's sudden retirement midway in the season or the Jazz trading Dwill away after such? I'm going with the former considering his lengthy hard-nosed history and old school personality. Plus if you follow Dwill you'll notice he's a very under-the-radar kind of whiner and is kind of a softy compared to what the Jazz image is all about.



MemphisX said:


> :gunner:
> 
> 
> they let him resign a week after they extended him?


IIRC Sloan just didn't turn in the paperwork until late. Sloan and the organization already had the deal done verbally before the season started including the part of allowing him to leave whenever, wherever.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



> Brian T. Smith: Jazz's Bell acknowledged that Williams was not happy about trade. Twitter
> Rumors tagsNew Jersey Nets, Utah Jazz, Trade, Raja Bell, Deron Williams | share Share on FacebookShare on twitterComment on HoopsHype forums
> 
> Brian T. Smith: Jazz's Bell had long conversation with Williams after trade was official. Said New Jersey's a good place to live and could be opportunity. Twitter
> ...


Jefferson's next


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

One thing I have to say about this trade deadline, these deals have cleared the way for Boston to possibly make a clean sweep of this road trip, despite all their injuries, and goes a long way towards minimising their scheduling disadvantage.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

If Deron thinks Sloan was bad, wait till he starts playing for Avery.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron and Avery will get along fine, I don't think AJ has a problem with true PGs. In Dallas the vets were just tired of him being a taskmaster and screaming about everything, veteran teams don't need that.

But I mean if not, Avery can go.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron's problem in Utah appeared to be with both the structured nature of the offense and with losing. I'm guessing that he's not going to be happy in Jersey because that team is going to be pretty bad. They're nine games out of the playoffs now and there's not much reason to think they'll be a lot better even with Deron.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Diable said:


> Deron's problem in Utah appeared to be with both the structured nature of the offense and with losing. I'm guessing that he's not going to be happy in Jersey because that team is going to be pretty bad. They're nine games out of the playoffs now and there's not much reason to think they'll be a lot better even with Deron.


Actually, I see no reason _not_ to expect the Nets to be significantly better. He's a huge upgrade over Devin Harris and Favors wasn't producing at a particularly high level, they'll just give starters minutes to Humphries and see little to no drop-off there. I don't think they'll make up nine games with only twenty-five to go, but they should win more than 3 out of every 10 the rest of the way.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

this is the most shocking trade i've witnessed... in recent memory.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

They might not be good this year, but Prokhorov has shown he is willing to play. They are good to go at the big man positions, they could still get better. They've got some good role players....I mean really, right now they just have to convince him that they are not willing to stand pat. Unlike the Jazz who just seemed to be stuck in neutral, letting go of their top players every season. Dont know why you are so dead set on painting this as a terrible deal when you know damn well that Bron, Melo and co. all spurned the Nets. The only way they were getting a top player was to make a move like this.

Deron is going to make life easy for guys like Morrow, Lopez, Wright and co. I hope they resign Humphries, good rebounder and of course he's also got that publicity thing going for him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

They'll have room to make moves though. I assume they'll have a little cap space coming up.

This is just what I love about the NBA though...you have all these long soap operas about certain players, and then you wake up and someone who's better than everyone you heard about is on another team all of a sudden. 

Quite possibly the most surprising trade I've encountered, especially the magnitude.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

is this enough evidence to prove that deron never pushed sloan out of utah? because they wouldn't fire sloan (who's been there for 2+ deacades) and then trade deron away (if deron was the one demanding the firing).


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Juggernaut said:


> Deron will change his number. If people reuse the T-Will jerseys, he doesn't get a cut of the sales.
> 
> Look for him to be a different number.
> 
> ...


NBA players dont get a percentage of their jersey sales, at least not directly.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



afobisme said:


> is this enough evidence to prove that deron never pushed sloan out of utah? because they wouldn't fire sloan (who's been there for 2+ deacades) and then trade deron away (if deron was the one demanding the firing).


Its enough proof to know that the Jazz aren't really serious about winning


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron and Sloan got into an argument immediately before Sloan quit. There's no way to escape the conclusion that one thing is related to the other. It's the NBA and your head coach can't be on different pages from his superstar. All reporting indicates that this was merely the end of a long conflict between the two. Raja Bell isn't responsible, he's a scrub. When you're a superstar that makes you responsible, wins, losses and everything in between.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> Its enough proof to know that the Jazz aren't really serious about winning


I'm not sure that that's a strictly logical conclusion. The team was clearly heading in the wrong direction and they've apparently decided to clean house if the Jefferson rumours are true.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

In my opinion, this shows that the Jazz have very very good management and they know how to run a winning team while maintaining payroll. 

They knew Deron wouldn't come back and traded him when they could get the most value. 


This is a stunning trade, something that I'd never expect ever. This is like Wayne Gretzky being traded to the LA Kings......


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron never said him or me, Sloan did. In effect one could say Deron's stature made it easier for the Jazz to make the decision, but Deron never pushed Sloan out of Utah, no matter what anyone says. 

This deal isn't really related to the other I don't think. I think if anything the turmoil started after Deron started getting blamed for the situation, and then the negative press was just going to continue with free agency around the corner. 

It ended up becoming an untenable situation for him in Utah, because if he doesn't say I want to stay in Utah he becomes a villain, because the last 3 guys who've played the "we'll see" game left their teams. And not only is he one of them, he's the guy that had a role in Sloan's departure.

Deron is still probably shocked but over time he and Utah will realize the quick hit was better than another saga. The Jazz organization is like the Steelers, they don't jive with stuff like that, so they made the executive decision. 

I think what happened here is after the Nets struck out on Melo, Prokhorov told King to get on the rolodex and offer the same deal for every star in the league, and the Jazz thought about it and said why not. I mean there was never a more perfect time for this to occur then right on the heels of the Melo saga.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



> Al Iannazzone: This came together after the Nets lost out on Anthony, so very quickly. Heard late last night that the Nets were working on something big.


figures. But I mean if you could get on the phone and make that happen why not attempt it a couple weeks ago and save us the Melo drama..especially when Deron is a better player than Melo...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dre™ said:


> figures. But I mean if you could get on the phone and make that happen why not attempt it a couple weeks ago and save us the Melo drama..especially when Deron is a better player than Melo...


Because Prokhorov wanted the Knicks to overpay on Deron. Don't get me wrong they'd have loved to have Melo, but remember they backed out of this a while back. They made the Knicks up their ante. Now Chandler and Gallo are gone. Gutted most of their team for one dude.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> Because Prokhorov wanted the Knicks to overpay on Deron. Don't get me wrong they'd have loved to have Melo, but remember they backed out of this a while back. They made the Knicks up their ante. Now Chandler and Gallo are gone. Gutted most of their team for one dude.


That's BS. If I was able to get Deron I'm saying **** playing footsie with Denver and New York and I'm focusing on me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

BS to you, not to the guy who just got a top 10 player for cheap. Matter of fact I believe, Prokhorov was quoted as saying he'd like the Knicks to overpay for Melo.
*
Actually here you go*



> The Nets’ owner knows his team doesn’t have much of a chance to land Carmelo Anthony, so he’ll instead take pleasure in New York being pressured into gutting their roster to acquire the star forward. CNBC reports: “From his hotel suite in Beverly Hills, New Jersey Nets owner Mikhail Prokhorov was playing coy on Sunday afternoon when asked what exactly happened in his short meeting with Denver Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony yesterday. ‘It was a fantastic meeting, trust me,’ Prokhorov said, smiling. ‘No words, live music, excellent atmosphere. We looked into each other’s eyes. Just real man talk.’ …


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Jazz didn't want to be the Nuggets next season. The writing was on the wall, and with the rumors of Deron wanting to go to NY they wanted to save themselves the trouble.

For all we know, after Melo said no to an extension with NJ for the 50th time, the Jazz GM calls up NJ and says, "what do you think about Deron Williams?"

At this point in time Deron still has another season under contract - so if he wants to walk, the Nets flip him. The flip side is they get to sell him on their 2012 plan.

The Nets will have cap space summer of 2012. They're going to be going to Brooklyn the beginning of the 2012-2013 season I believe.

So I can see Deron not extending, and not resigning unless they can get Dwight Howard. Deron will keep his options open to see which of the two (Knicks, Nets) will be in a better position.

But let's keep perspective here. The Jazz took it upon themselves to trade Williams while they held all the leverage. They're clearly rebuilding which is why they pretty much went after a project and picks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> BS to you, not to the guy who just got a top 10 player for cheap. Matter of fact I believe, Prokhorov was quoted as saying he'd like the Knicks to overpay for Melo.


After reading that, it's hilarious to picture the ballyhooed Nets-Carmelo meeting as the big Russian just sitting silently, wasting Carmelo's time, knowing that Dolan has an itchy trigger finger. I don't think it actually played out that way, but it's fun to imagine it.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> Because Prokhorov wanted the Knicks to overpay on Deron. Don't get me wrong they'd have loved to have Melo, but remember they backed out of this a while back. They made the Knicks up their ante. Now Chandler and Gallo are gone. Gutted most of their team for one dude.


He wanted to drive up the price, of course.

But he didn't do it with some master plan that he was going to make the Knicks give up more while he had this Deron Williams trade up his sleeve.

Stop drinking the Kool Aid.

He "drove up the price" because he was salty over the Knicks being favored. In doing so he got Utah's attention who decided it'd be better to trade him now rather than go through what the Nuggets went through this season, or risk him walking for nothing.

Williams was gone. Now they have Favors, two picks, and all they had to do was take on Harris, who isn't overpaid if he plays motivated basketball.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Like I said, if you had a package that ended up getting you Deron in one night of discussions why weren't you scouting the league in the midst of Carmelo saying he didn't even want to be in NJ. 

Prokohorov's not psychic and he's not stupid, how is he to know that by toying with the Knicks something better might not have become unavailable. What if Deron went somewhere else? So you made the Knicks overpay for Melo, but you don't even get your guy. 

The smartest play would've been to offer the same package around in the midst of the drama and get your franchise player, and not go through a bunch of unnecessary BS. This might end up characterized as some master chess play, but in reality it's irresponsible and incredibly lucky.

People were saying as late as Sunday Prokhorov still was considering trading for Melo without the extension just because he believed Carmelo valued it that much..so that proves a move like this wasn't in their back pocket all along, which proves they weren't doing their due dilligence and had tunnel vision, which a GM is never supposed to have.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

And the Knicks didn't overpay. I don't get where this comes from. He wanted to make the Knicks give up more than they initially wanted to, but it's not like the Knicks gave up Chandler Gallo, Felton for Melo. In getting Billups they continue with their plan, a PG placeholder for hopefully Chris Paul.

Though I'll say this. The most they did was give up their back up plan if they can't get Paul.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Tragedy said:


> He wanted to drive up the price, of course.
> 
> But he didn't do it with some master plan that he was going to make the Knicks give up more while he had this Deron Williams trade up his sleeve.
> 
> ...


I actually think it's quite logical to think that he drove up the price knowing full well Carmelo wasn't coming, but was looking to make the cross-town rivals give up as much as possible. I doubt that Deron Williams was "up his sleeve" the entire time, but they did also cancel practice yesterday morning, so it's been brewing since at least then.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Williams deal supposedly came about in the last 24 hours BUT Prokhorov doesnt have to be psychic to know Denver was asking for way too much for Melo. Let NY do all the panicking. They gutted their team for one guy. There are so many stsrs in the league, I figure the Russian knew eventually he'd get one.



Bogg said:


> I actually think it's quite logical to think that he drove up the price knowing full well Carmelo wasn't coming, but was looking to make the cross-town rivals give up as much as possible. I doubt that Deron Williams was "up his sleeve" the entire time, but they did also cancel practice yesterday morning, so it's been brewing since at least then.


Precisely


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Tragedy said:


> *And the Knicks didn't overpay. * I don't get where this comes from. He wanted to make the Knicks give up more than they initially wanted to, but it's not like the Knicks gave up Chandler Gallo, Felton for Melo. In getting Billups they continue with their plan, a PG placeholder for hopefully Chris Paul.
> 
> Though I'll say this. The most they did was give up their back up plan if they can't get Paul.


LOL. They gave up Chandler, Felton AND Gallinari.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> The Williams deal supposedly came about in the last 24 hours BUT Prokhorov doesnt have to be psychic to know Denver was asking for way too much for Melo. Let NY do all the panicking. They gutted their team for one guy. There are so many stsrs in the league, I figure the Russian knew eventually he'd get one.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely


What's the worst that would happen? They end up with 12 wins? Been there! Amiright?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Hyperion said:


> What's the worst that would happen? They end up with 12 wins? Been there! Amiright?


Some owners are trying to win ya know....not just stay the course.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Bogg said:


> I actually think it's quite logical to think that he drove up the price knowing full well Carmelo wasn't coming, but was looking to make the cross-town rivals give up as much as possible.


But see that ignores the second aspect of it, what he was offering the Nuggets he got Deron for. If he was spending less time in that situation and more evaluating other options he would've potentially gotten this trade or something similar sooner. 

Now would you rather make your rivals pay more than they wanted or get your franchise player and be focused on supplementing him?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> The Williams deal supposedly came about in the last 24 hours BUT Prokhorov doesnt have to be psychic to know Denver was asking for way too much for Melo. Let NY do all the panicking. They gutted their team for one guy. There are so many stsrs in the league, I figure the Russian knew eventually he'd get one.


There are not "so many" franchise players in the league. And "eventually"? Stars don't fall into your lap, that's an infantile take on the situation.

It just sounds like spin to me. Prokhorov wanted Melo, and he still considered doing the deal without the extension *within the past 48 hours*, which implies tunnel vision and desperation, not some guy just wanting New York to drive up the price on a guy he knew he wasn't going to have.

Sounds like some BS a Post reporter will end up running with though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> Some owners are trying to win ya know....not just stay the course.


Right. My point is that they aren't going to lose if the gamble doesn't work out for them. They don't have to tell their fans that they screwed up and didn't land that big superstar player they had promised their fans for two years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dre™ said:


> There are not "so many" franchise players in the league. And "eventually"? Stars don't fall into your lap, that's an infantile take on the situation.
> 
> It just sounds like spin to me. Prokhorov wanted Melo, and he still considered doing the deal without the extension *within the past 48 hours*, which implies tunnel vision and desperation, not some guy just wanting New York to drive up the price on a guy he knew he wasn't going to have.
> 
> Sounds like some BS a Post reporter will end up running with though.


So you did not read HIS actual quotes?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

And no the Knicks didn't overpay perse but once Isiah Dolan got involved they paid more than they would've ended up having to if the Nuggets didn't ween out a little leverage.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> So you did not read HIS actual quotes?


What face saving quotes are we talking about here


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dre™ said:


> What face saving quotes are we talking about here


http://www.slamonline.com/online/nb...khorov-happy-to-make-knicks-overpay-for-melo/


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Surprising trade. Not going to lie though, the Nets are still pretty terrible.

Lopez/Petro
Humphries?/Murphy?
Outlaw/Ross
Morrow/Sasha
D-Will/Jordan

Very little talent outside of D-Will and Lopez.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dre™ said:


> But see that ignores the second aspect of it, what he was offering the Nuggets he got Deron for. If he was spending less time in that situation and more evaluating other options he would've potentially gotten this trade or something similar sooner.
> 
> Now would you rather make your rivals pay more than they wanted or get your franchise player and be focused on supplementing him?


I don't think Deron really came on the market until very recently, the situation in Utah had gotten very toxic recently. Again, I don't think the Nets had a deal for another star in place the whole time, I just think they wanted the Knicks to give up more than they would otherwise and Deron sort of became available at a very opportune time. Just good business, not a guy who fell into a deal despite himself or some front-end mastermind.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

lol. not for Carmelo though. If they gave up all that for Melo, then ok, they overpaid.

But they got Chauncey Billups, Corey Brewer, Balkman Shelden Williams.

So let's break it down (again).

Felton is a temporary solution at point. His contract was made to expire 2012. I wonder why. If they didn't land a top point, they'd just resign Felton. Instead they have Billups, who's contract is up in 2012. So they didn't change from their initial plan.

As for Chandler, he was gone this offseason in order to offer Melo a contract.

Gallo? Dude is overrated.

So I'm not exactly sure how they overpaid. They simply gave more than they wanted, but don't be confused, they didn't overpay.

Getting a second star like Melo is much more difficult that replacing Chandler and Gallinari. Felton is a little harder to replace, but not as difficult as people are making it seem.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Knicks did not overpay for Melo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Bogg said:


> I don't think Deron really came on the market until very recently, the situation in Utah had gotten very toxic recently. Again, I don't think the Nets had a deal for another star in place the whole time, I just think they wanted the Knicks to give up more than they would otherwise and Deron sort of became available at a very opportune time. Just good business, not a guy who fell into a deal despite himself or some front-end mastermind.


We can agree on that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I think we're talking semantics. Its not overpaying as much as they paid more than they would've had to if NJ wasn't back involved. 

I also find it interesting Melo said he wanted the Knicks or Bulls, but Chicago got no traction whatsoever because they didn't want to deal Noah. Would you keep Noah if you could have Melo?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> The Knicks did not overpay for Melo.


Tell that to HB. They only "overpaid" in relation to what they were offering initially. If this trade was going on last season they would have simply waited, kept Gallo and Felton and added Melo.

but let's be honest here. If the Knicks waited, Melo goes to NJ. This wasn't just a ploy to get the Knicks to up their price, they did want Carmelo pretty bad.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Nets roster is terrible. We have people trying to convince others that guys like Humphries, Morrow, Outlaw aren't bench players (who are somehow starting) while Lopez is a softy that doesn't rebound nor play defense. This team was rightly a 17 win team. Billy King is being charged with turning this team into a contender? The same Billy King that helped run Philly right into the ground?

How could anyone have faith in the Nets?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Blind homerism Fooey.

Nets have the best homers left on this site.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

LOL hold up who said they are world beaters? Geez so what should the Nets have done, just stand pat? Now that's funny. According to Avery, they are not done yet....I guess the Knicks are the only ones meant to be relevant.

If you are a Knicks fan though, you are probably ticked that the Nets are in the head lines the day after you get Melo.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> If you are a Knicks fan though, you are probably ticked that the Nets are in the head lines the day after you get Melo.


Oh boo hoo they got deron williams :'[

Please, we're buzzing since Melo will be at the Garden in about 2 hours. The amount of Knicks hats/shirts/jerseys worn today was insane. Even I'm rocking my knicks hat today.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dre™ said:


> . Would you keep Noah if you could have Melo?


Yes. I was freaking out when he dropped to 9th, thinking that the Suns would trade for him.... that was hoping for too much.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



> Oh boo hoo they got deron williams :'[
> 
> Please, we're buzzing since Melo will be at the Garden in about 2 hours. The amount of Knicks hats/shirts/jerseys worn today was insane. Even I'm rocking my knicks hat today.


O you are Knicks fan? Seems we'll be seeing more of them now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> LOL hold up who said they are world beaters? Geez so what should the Nets have done, just stand pat? Now that's funny. According to Avery, they are not done yet....I guess the Knicks are the only ones meant to be relevant.
> 
> If you are a Knicks fan though, you are probably ticked that the Nets are in the head lines the day after you get Melo.


You need to start giving me a who will be coming to New Jersey/Brooklyn first. Is Billy King the guy to get this done? I'm not sure. Why did he just trade Troy Murphy for that package, when he could have got Richard Hamilton instead? You know someone who can still play. Brandan Wright as much as I like dude, has done nothing in the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HKF said:


> You need to start giving me a who will be coming to New Jersey/Brooklyn first. Is Billy King the guy to get this done? I'm not sure. Why did he just trade Troy Murphy for that package, when he could have got Richard Hamilton instead? You know someone who can still play. Brandan Wright as much as I like dude, has done nothing in the league.


Rip's kinda old though and maybe Detroit isn't interested in what the Nets have to offer.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> O you are Knicks fan? Seems we'll be seeing more of them now


Sadly, that also means an influx of "zOmG MELO IS GREATEST EVER!!" people.

But they'll come and go. 

on topic, this was a great trade for the Nets if they can get williams to buy into the Nets future. If not, then we could be seeing him being a Knick soon enough.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HKF said:


> You need to start giving me a who will be coming to New Jersey/Brooklyn first. Is Billy King the guy to get this done? I'm not sure. Why did he just trade Troy Murphy for that package, when he could have got Richard Hamilton instead? You know someone who can still play. Brandan Wright as much as I like dude, has done nothing in the league.


Really, Rip Hamilton? Doesn't he have...3 years and $34M left on his contract? You're really asking why the Nets didn't want him?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

It's time to compete now. If you don't maintain what he had in Utah at least he probably doesn't resign


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Anyway, doesn't matter. Deron, Paul, and Dwight are all going to sign with the Knicks, obviously. Nets will be contracted before they even get to Brooklyn.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

IMO I think Knicks fans are quite arrogant. Always thinking their team is the only one that matters. How's that for taking shots at fan bases Tragedy?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Nets finally got something good. They get props for that. That was a great trade for them.

But they're done making big trades like that until next season's deadline or the offseason 2012.

Some of you guys were saying next year they'd have it together. Think more like two seasons from now if they have a superb offseason in 2012.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Tragedy said:


> The Nets finally got something good. They get props for that. That was a great trade for them.
> 
> But they're done making big trades like that until next season's deadline or the offseason 2012.
> 
> Some of you guys were saying next year they'd have it together. Think more like two seasons from now if they have a superb offseason in 2012.


They'll be in the playoff hunt next year, assuming decent health and a competent(not great) offseason. I have to assume that most Nets fans would have gladly taken that last week if given the option.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



HB said:


> IMO I think Knicks fans are quite arrogant. Always thinking their team is the only one that matters. How's that for taking shots at fan bases Tragedy?


lol. Man. Like I've said, the proof is in the pudding. 

You can list so many players overrated like hell across the river.

Not everyone is like that though. JMK and a couple others are cool. 

But you're habitual with it HB. But that shouldn't be a surprise.

Anyway, this is a good look for the nets. A great trade. But can they capitalize on it and keep building? Will they foolishly offer Brook Lopez big money, or use him to get a bigger fish?

Ultimately, I win. The Knicks are my team and are getting better, and the Nets are moving into my backyard. I want the nets to do well.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dre™ said:


> I think we're talking semantics. Its not overpaying as much as they paid more than they would've had to if NJ wasn't back involved.
> 
> I also find it interesting Melo said he wanted the Knicks or Bulls, but Chicago got no traction whatsoever because they didn't want to deal Noah. Would you keep Noah if you could have Melo?


the trade would be something like noah and deng. and as a bulls fan im glad we didn't make that deal. the trade would not be a straight up. NY needs Melo more than Chicago needs Melo.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

i'm happy to have deron in *new jersey* hb, but the front office needs to work fast to put pieces around deron but we have lopez so thats a start


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Thing is with Brook, yeah he's not ideal but there aren't that many centers better than him out there. At least the Nets are good at pg and C for the next two years.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Let's just see how much of a better player Brook can become next to Williams. I'm excited to see what else the Nets do re: player acquisitions, but I'm just as excited to see the impact Deron can have for the current players (Morrow and Outlaw should benefit big time).


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron can help Brook offensively, but the things you want Brook to do are things Deron can't do for him.

Rebounding and defense.

But it's a very very good trade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Where the hell did this come from?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Juggernaut, are you actually rocking a quote of his in an attempt to point out to Ballscientist that he cried foul? That's like kicking a crutch out from Greg Oden.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



afobisme said:


> this is the most shocking trade i've witnessed... in recent memory.


The ray allen for gary payton fiasco was like walking in front of a bus for me


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Wade County said:


> Where the hell did this come from?


The Jazz are trade ninjas. Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Tragedy said:


> Deron can help Brook offensively, but the things you want Brook to do are things Deron can't do for him.
> 
> Rebounding and defense.
> 
> But it's a very very good trade.


I really think Avery's days are numbered in Jersey. That's Brook's main problem. Lopez plays best when you just let him play his game and Avery won't let him do that. 

And they need to get a real PF. Murphy and Favors aren't what they need.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

What a horrible season for Utah fans this is turning out to be.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I'm in shock.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Did Deron Williams agree to an extension? This would be terrible move if he bolts for another team couple years down the road.

The Nets outside of Deron Williams and Brook Lopez is still extremely weak. Lopez hasn't progressed this year and it's hard to say if he'll ever be a dominant center in this league. If D-Will couldn't get it done in Utah the Nets has a long way to go talent wise just to match what the Jazz had.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



seifer0406 said:


> Did Deron Williams agree to an extension? This would be terrible move if he bolts for another team couple years down the road.
> 
> The Nets outside of Deron Williams and Brook Lopez is still extremely weak. Lopez hasn't progressed this year and it's hard to say if he'll ever be a dominant center in this league. If D-Will couldn't get it done in Utah the Nets has a long way to go talent wise just to match what the Jazz had.


He can't until July 9.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dissonance said:


> He can't until July 9.


I know, but there has to be something verbal beforehand. I'm sure Melo made some indication that he would sign an extension with the Knicks before the Knicks made the move. Did something similar happen with Deron Williams?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



seifer0406 said:


> I know, but there has to be something verbal beforehand. I'm sure Melo made some indication that he would sign an extension with the Knicks before the Knicks made the move. Did something similar happen with Deron Williams?


Deron didn't even know he was being traded. He found out from ESPN


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Just don't understand this from the Nets perspective. They now have a wonderful PG, average C and below average players everyplace else and just traded away 2 1st rounders and there lottery pick from this year. What kind of plan is that?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Pioneer10 said:


> Just don't understand this from the Nets perspective. They now have a wonderful PG, average C and below average players everyplace else and just traded away 2 1st rounders and there lottery pick from this year. What kind of plan is that?


You don't understand the Nets getting the best PG in the league, having a face to go to Brooklyn, and the chance to actually sign some big FAs? 

Really?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Nets have been looking for a name to put on the marquee. They are really rolling the dice though. That team isn't good and it isn't going to be be good. Somehow they have to convince Deron to be patient with them when he was already losing patience with a team that was a lot better. I just don't see how this works out for them really.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



jmk said:


> You don't understand the Nets getting the best PG in the league, having a face to go to Brooklyn, and the chance to actually sign some big FAs?
> 
> Really?


A PG who has not committed to them and who has been used to being in the playoffs not dwelling in the cellar?
A team with minimal trade-able assets now they have traded away essentially two lottery picks and another 1st rounder?

Location does not equal a plethora of FA signings: see the Knicks (pre-Amare) and Bulls for example


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I have to give props to the Nets owner, he's persistent. He was determined to acquire a star, and after missing out on all of those other guys he made a play and got Deron Williams. But now where does he go from here? He's basically got a 1 1/2 season rental right now unless he can get another star to play there. My guess is that they make a play for Dwight Howard this offseason and throughout next season, assuming there is one. IMHO that's why the Nets wanted Denver to send them some of those young Knicks players.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

when did deron williams become the best pg in the league? He's maybe the best pg in the league when chris paul is hurt.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron has been better than Paul for some time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



seifer0406 said:


> I know, but there has to be something verbal beforehand. I'm sure Melo made some indication that he would sign an extension with the Knicks before the Knicks made the move. Did something similar happen with Deron Williams?


not really. they were different situations. melo had to agree that he'd sign an extension to his new team (for the sake of his new team, because they don't want to trade him and lose him the following year to free agency). deron is a bit different because he's not in his contract year yet.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Deron has been better than Paul for some time.



Please lets not get into this argument in this thread. It's been done on these forums a few times this season already, go look at one of those threads. Everyone can agree they're 1-2 right now and close enough that people can have different opinions on it.

Obviously the Nets goal was to get a big name there in an attempt to lure another big name there. We'll know in 18 months if it worked out for them.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Deron actually has inched closer to being the 3rd best point guard in the league than 1st. Rose has really improved and put himself into the conversation atleast.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



jmk said:


> You don't understand the Nets getting the best PG in the league, having a face to go to Brooklyn, and the chance to actually sign some big FAs?
> 
> Really?


If the money is the same, I'd rather get paid by a halfway legit businessman than a foreign pimp. As for FAs, they join a team with a superstar. Williams is that superstar. If he leaves (and I would), NJ is Brook Lopez.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

People must not watch Paul much anymore. He is nowhere near where he was two years ago.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



afobisme said:


> not really. they were different situations. melo had to agree that he'd sign an extension to his new team (for the sake of his new team, because they don't want to trade him and lose him the following year to free agency). deron is a bit different because he's not in his contract year yet.


The difference is just one year. For the type of assets the Nets gave up for Deron it's obvious that they're not looking for just 1 1/3 year of service.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

One has to wonder what is going through Dwight Howard's mind when he sees all these teams getting major help. Allstars are getting moved left and right and Dwight is stuck with Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Where did people get this idea that Lopez CANT rebound. Avery instructs him to take off early looking for a quick seal.

He put up an average amount of rebounds his first two years. And his defense is fine if hes not guarding Dwight. His problem is he isnt a #1 scorer and he was thrust into that role this year. I was saying a week ago he was secretly dying for Carmelo. Turns out they did him one better


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Pioneer10 said:


> A team with minimal trade-able assets now they have traded away essentially two lottery picks and another 1st rounder?


Actually, the Nets still have the Lakers first round pick this year, Houston's pick next year, and their own pick in 2013 to play with as well as Gadzuric's 7.2 million dollar expiring and around 8.5 million in playable expiring contracts in Humphries and Vujacic. If the Nets were to get really agressive today they could land a second guy with name recognition, like Gerald Wallace, without killing their depth that's in place.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



seifer0406 said:


> One has to wonder what is going through Dwight Howard's mind when he sees all these teams getting major help. Allstars are getting moved left and right and Dwight is stuck with Gilbert Arenas.


Stuck?!? STUCK!?! STUCK!!?!

How dare you sir! Have you no sense of decency? Gilbert Arenas is an All Star player capable of winning games BY HIMSELF. I would rival him with Dwayne Wade at least. He can run great distances at a time and can lift heavy weights more than once. He is a competitor to the highest caliber. He and Turkoglu are two players that one can build a championship team around. If they get lucky and resign Richardson to a 5year $100million contract, then they'll be getting off cheap with that deal. Dwight should count his blessings that he's with so many superstars on one team!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Maybe if Dwight keeps at it the Magic will come close to winning a championship. Just like how they almost beat the Lakers a few years ago and how they were inches away from reaching the finals last year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I'm really not sure about this for NJ. If the cap figure stays the same, they'll have about $17m in cap room.

Now, if they use that to sign, say, David West and Jason Richardson/Wilson Chandler, then they'd have a pretty nice looking team.

Deron Williams
J-Rich/Chandler
Outlaw
West
Lopez

Aren't they one of the very few teams with decent cap space next summer? The only other ones I can think of off the top of my head are Indiana, Minnesota, OKC and the Clippers.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Bogg said:


> Actually, the Nets still have the Lakers first round pick this year, Houston's pick next year, and their own pick in 2013 to play with as well as Gadzuric's 7.2 million dollar expiring and around 8.5 million in playable expiring contracts in Humphries and Vujacic. If the Nets were to get really agressive today they could land a second guy with name recognition, like Gerald Wallace, without killing their depth that's in place.



They also have their own 1st in 2012 and an owner who has shelled out $3M in trades twice in 7 months.

I dont think they will go after a Wallace/Iggy though. I think they want to trade Lopez, cash, picks, and filler to Orlando for Dwight at next years deadline. That would obviously be if Dwight hints hes not re-singing in Orlando


----------



## Dr. Dunkenstein (Sep 16, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

As a Jazz fan, I was shocked when I heard the news of this because there were no hints of it and this sort of thing is pretty uncharacteristic of the Jazz; but on the other hand, deep down, I wasn't that surprised.

The Jazz were in the process of imploding this season, next season is either going to be lockout-shortened (best-case scenario) or cancelled altogether (worst-case scenario), and the chances of D-Will resigning with the Jazz in 2012 were slim-to-none, so the Jazz made a pre-emptive move to avoid going down the road that the Cavaliers did, or that the Nuggets did, for that matter. On a different but related note, this is probably why Jerry Sloan retired when he did. He saw the writing on the wall regarding the implosion, the lockout, and losing his franchise player, so he decided that he didn't want to spend the rest of his career (2-3 years at most) rebuilding a team again from the ground up.

I'm not completely ecstatic about this trade, but I don't hate it, either. I think it's generally a win-win for both teams, but I also think the Jazz got the better end of the deal, especially in the long run. The odds are less than 50-50 that Deron will stay with the Nets past 2012 (I wouldn't be surprised to see Deron sign with the Lakers or Mavericks in 2012). In contrast, the Jazz just got a little quicker and more athletic now, and have the potential for 2-4 lottery picks (counting their own picks -- 2011=probably high lottery, & 2012=???) over the next 2 years, with the 2011 Nets pick being possibly top-5.

The downside for the Jazz is that Devin Harris appears to be injury-prone (the last thing the Jazz need right now), Derrick Favors has mostly underperformed relative to expectations (he probably needs more playing time to develop), and lottery draft picks are not a guarantee of NBA success (for every Michael Jordan and Kobe Bryant, there are several Sam Bowies, Michael Olowokandis, and Kwame Browns; and the Clippers are a classic example of a team that spectacularly failed to turn lottery picks into NBA success).

The bottom line is that I'm cautiously optimistic and hopeful for the Jazz, something I haven't been for a while.


----------



## Dr. Dunkenstein (Sep 16, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I was thinking yesterday afternoon that I wouldn't be surprised to see a second trade involving Millsap and possibly Miles for a young wing scorer (Tyreke Evans?, Rodney Stuckey?, Nick Young?, or ???) plus filler, but as the deadline approaches, I think that becomes less likely.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

It is mind boggling how anyone can think this is a bad deal for NJ.

Deron Williams is the best pg in the NBA!

The Nets gave up a scrub point guard, a super raw project power forward that's three years away from being Al Horford, and two picks, one of which is lottery protected. This is a weak draft and the Nets will likely play themselves out of top 5 position anyway.

I doubt Deron leaves. Where would he go? The Nets will be able to give him more money than any other team. He'll be the face of Brooklyn. The Knicks won't be able to afford him. Once he sits down with Mikhail Prokhorov and understands that Brooklyn is right around the corner, it's difficult to imagine him leaving. Prokhorov struck out on LeBron James and he struck out on Carmelo Anthony (although he did end up with a better player), but he has been owner for less than a year and he has shown a willingness to make big time moves.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> It is mind boggling how anyone can think this is a bad deal for NJ.
> 
> Deron Williams is the best pg in the NBA!
> 
> ...


The thing with these "where would he go" scenarios is you just never know what certain teams might look like by that point. We were saying the same things about LeBron and nobody even mentioned Miami (except me) two years out.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



MarionBarberThe4th said:


> They also have their own 1st in 2012 and an owner who has shelled out $3M in trades twice in 7 months.


They can't trade picks in consecutive years, so sending Utah their own 2011 means that the 2012 pick is off limits until draft night.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The best thing that can happen for the Nets is for Brook to play really great for the next year so he can be a centerpiece in a deadline deal for Dwight in 2012.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Yup.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



> Deron Williams is the best pg in the NBA!


Hey now....this deal is definitely better for the Nets than Melo though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

*Off to LA?*



> Williams said on Thursday that he was surprised to find out about the trade. He first learned the news while watching ESPN's "SportsCenter."
> 
> "I was just shocked. It was very unexpected," said Williams, who was in the middle of his sixth season with the Jazz. "When you don't hear any rumors and all of a sudden you're getting treatment with your teammates and you learn that you just got traded. It's an initial shock."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

That's the realest thing he can say. I mean it truly does depend on what they do within the next year. 

I know this though..it's one thing to come into BK without a star..it's a whole different thing to go there on the heels of losing a star you traded your 20 year old 3rd overall pick for.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Nets Made Trade Offer For Greg Oden




> The Nets offered Devin Harris, Troy Murphy and the 2012 first round pick of Houston's for Greg Oden, Andre Miller and Joel Przybilla, according to the report.
> 
> Portland declined that offer and countered with the request of Golden State's 2012 first round pick, which is top-seven protected.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Thank goodness


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



jmk said:


> The best thing that can happen for the Nets is for Brook to play really great for the next year so he can be a centerpiece in a deadline deal for Dwight in 2012.


Yep. I'd love to see Dwight and Deron team up in Brooklyn. 

Oh yeah. 



> Nets general manager Billy King said the deal came together quickly.
> 
> "I had talked to [Jazz general manager] Kevin O'Connor yesterday," he said. "He asked me would I do something. And I said no, then I called him back and asked, 'I wonder if you'll do this.' And he said, 'Let me look at it. We talked a couple times yesterday. And then I guess he visited with his ownership. I visited with mine. And this morning we came to an agreement."


Just illustratingthat this trade was more a stroke of luck than them masterminding this Machiavellian plot where they secretly drive up the Melo cost while working on a different deal. It just so happened that Utah figured why not, might as well sell high.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

*The Nets made the right trade*



> EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ -- Deron Williams is arguably the best point guard in the NBA and undoubtedly one of the league's 12 best players overall. Yet, in the minds of some, the New Jersey Nets made a mistake by trading for him on Wednesday. Essentially, they argue, the Nets will be renting him for 107 games, or even fewer if a lockout kills all or part of next season.
> 
> In fact, a colleague here at NBA.com (I won't name names) said on Thursday that the Nets were one of the losers at the trade deadline, because he believes that Williams, whom the Nets acquired on Wednesday for Devin Harris, Derrick Favors and two first round picks, will leave New Jersey when he can become a free agent in 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Why they traded him



> Deron Williams wanted help. The sinking Jazz needed serious assistance, and he felt the only way aid would arrive would be via a major move before the NBA trade deadline.
> 
> But Williams also believed it would never happen. The organization was too predictable, too normal, too stuck in its ways. Moreover, the All-Star guard did not think Utah had the guts or vision to complete the deal he longed for.
> 
> ...


A nice read, especially for the Deron defenders who keep saying he had nothing to do with Sloan retiring.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Do the Magic accept a trade offer of Lopez, picks, cash, Outlaw, filler for Arenas and Dwight?

Obviously Dwight wants LA, but if hes already on the Nets w/ Deron Williams, a few months away from the Brooklyn move, and presumably in the title hunt he would re-up, no?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

How does Dwight obviously want LA? 

I keep hearing this but I never see solid proof, and for the love of God please no one bring up Shaq. Howard/Shaq hate each other, so I'm pretty sure Howard doesn't want to be like him exactly.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



> "New York is a beautiful city, but it's too cold for me," Howard said.


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/knicks_get_plus_Ku8NdhQYnBskAX3zkq4EZO


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Uh oh


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Juggernaut said:


> How does Dwight obviously want LA?
> 
> I keep hearing this but I never see solid proof, and for the love of God please no one bring up Shaq. Howard/Shaq hate each other, so I'm pretty sure Howard doesn't want to be like him exactly.


B/C Orlando sucks besides him, it makes him a bigger star and more money. Who wouldnt want to play in LA?



Knicks4life said:


> http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/knicks_get_plus_Ku8NdhQYnBskAX3zkq4EZO



Hed rather be warm in Orlando and lose than be cold in Brooklyn and win?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

O'Connor Had Always Planned To Contact Loser Of Carmelo Race


> Utah general manager Kevin O'Connor revealed to Donnie Walsh this week that Deron Williams could have ended up with the Knicks had they not completed their trade for Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> O'Connor targeted the assets of both the Nets and Knicks under the assumption that one of the two teams would lose out on Anthony and be interested in a Plan B.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Knicks would be better off with Deron.


----------



## goodfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

They could have done that trade, and still possible got Melo the following year. That would have been epic.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

How bad of a trade is this if the entire season is missed and Deron decides to go play for his hometown team the Dallas Mavericks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

And just how is Cuban going to get Deron

You really bumped this to say some shit like this


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

:2ti:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

The Mavs are only currently committed to $44 million in salary next year and could potential use the amnesty clause on Marion or Haywood and all the talk about the salary cap during the negotiation have been about it being around $60 million.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Still a trade well worth it. Devin Harris is beyond a terrible point guard. Favors is a project who was not very impressive in his time with the Nets. The jury is out on Kanter. Deron Williams is (arguably) the best point guard in the NBA. Any time you have the chance to get a superstar, you do it. How great of a trade will this look like if the season is canceled and the Nets go into their first season in Brooklyn with a top 5 pick, Deron Williams, and Dwight Howard?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Terry and Kidd will have to be resigned. We just won the title we're not about to gamble on some long shot without even defending the title once.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Still a trade well worth it. Devin Harris is beyond a terrible point guard. Favors is a project who was not very impressive in his time with the Nets. The jury is out on Kanter. Deron Williams is (arguably) the best point guard in the NBA. Any time you have the chance to get a superstar, you do it. How great of a trade will this look like if the season is canceled and the Nets go into their first season in Brooklyn with a top 5 pick, Deron Williams, and Dwight Howard?


I agree with the rest but "still" my ass. Favors is still a baby. If you trade him and end up with nothing to show for it that's a failure no matter how you slice it.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dre said:


> Terry and Kidd will have to be resigned. We just won the title we're not about to gamble on some long shot without even defending the title once.


Kidd will probably retire if a season is lost and Terry probably wont command more that $5 million a year so if they use their amnesty clause they should be able to go after Deron to replace Kidd they just wouldn't be able to resign Chandler.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

If this, if that, maybe this, probably that too.....you're pipedreaming. And as a Mavericks fan I don't appreciate it.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I'm just mentioning a possiblity if I really wanted to go out there I would have also brought up the fact that after the last year of Dirk's contract that the Big 3 in Miami and Carmelo Anthony have player options on their contracts.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

doesnt Chandler need to be re-signed as well? I'd say he's pretty important for how that team performed


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

forget about deron signing with dallas.

the whole point was what if the season is canceled and deron leaves to another team never playing with the brooklyn nets.

In that case it was a HORRIBLE deal for the nets. not surprised that billy king was involved


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

On the other hand, they're only committed to around 36 million next year(including Williams) and have Travis Outlaw's 7 million per as a likely amnesty candidate, giving them cap room for a max contract and then some. If they turn around and pick up Dwight Howard or some other top free agent to pair with Deron it was a terrific deal for the Nets/whatever-they'll-be-calleds. If your whole point is that it was a high-risk/high-reward move, that's something that was touched on several times when the trade went down.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



e-monk said:


> doesnt Chandler need to be re-signed as well? I'd say he's pretty important for how that team performed


I'll agree with that. Tyson was absolutely the X factor for that team during last year's run and without him they resume the "good but not good enough" title.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

*D-will has wish list*



> Deron Williams' first choice is to stay with the Nets and to build something special in Brooklyn, but if it doesn't work out with his current team, his short list of desirable destinations includes the Mavericks, the Knicks and the Lakers, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> While the league's post-lockout trade buzz has been centered on Chris Paul and Dwight Howard, little attention has been paid to Williams, who like Howard can opt out of his contract and become a free agent after this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



> Deron Williams' first choice is to stay with the Nets and to build something special in Brooklyn, but if it doesn't work out with his current team, his short list of desirable destinations includes the Mavericks, the Knicks and the Lakers, according to sources close to the situation.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...........

The Mavs, Lakers, and Knicks. Where have I heard those three teams before?

Oh, wait. Knicks or Nets. I am definitely confused. Probably a fourth team there, the one he is on right now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Hes probably coming to Dallas. 

And if we can move Marion for expirings and the cap space Fegan (whos close with Cuban) gets Dwight here too. I dont think Otis has the balls to trade him while they're winning. Like say the deadline coincides with them being second in the east..I couldnt see it..theyd try to get to the Finals.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Hes probably coming to Dallas. 

And if we can move Marion for expirings and the cap space Fegan (whos close with Cuban) gets Dwight here too. I dont think Otis has the balls to trade him while they're winning. Like say the deadline coincides with them being second in the east..I couldnt see it..theyd try to get to the Finals.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Dre said:


> Hes probably coming to Dallas.
> 
> And if we can move Marion for expirings and the cap space Fegan (whos close with Cuban) gets Dwight here too. I dont think Otis has the balls to trade him while they're winning. Like say the deadline coincides with them being second in the east..I couldnt see it..theyd try to get to the Finals.


If Dwight reaches free agency I'd almost guarantee that he signs with the Nets...which means Deron will resign with them as well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Looking at your location I bet you do


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



mjm1 said:


> If Dwight reaches free agency I'd almost guarantee that he signs with the Nets...which means Deron will resign with them as well.


Why would you say that?

If he reaches free agency, he is 100% going to Dallas.

Sheesh. Stop viewing through homer glasses and look at the hard facts.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Yeah, I think Dwight and Deron make the same decision LeBron/Bosh made. You get all the hype and ability to compete in Dallas without all the crap that comes with playing in New York. Plus Miami isn't in the West.

That extend and resign deal is going to be huge this upcoming offseason. I can see Dirk and Paul Pierce taking advantage of it.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

If deron leaves it will set our franchise back 4 years. That was way risky, Billy was pressured to go after a superstar. But it made no sense since Deron never signed an extention. I would have built the nets through the draft. I honestly only make the deal if Deron agreed to sign the extention.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

*Deron Williams will not exercise one-year contract option*


> Deron Williams is a family man with four kids and a desire for stability in his life, not another year of uncertainty with his contract.
> 
> So Williams will not follow Dwight Howard’s lead into 2013 free agency by waiving his ETO. Instead, as expected, he will become a free agent this summer and explore his options.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

LOL.

Step one.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I bet he's in Dallas next year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Williams isn't saying he'll opt out, he is saying that he isn't opting in. Right now I wouldn't like the Nets' chances.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Straightforward and unwavering - that's the way to do it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Diable said:


> Williams isn't saying he'll opt out, he is saying that he isn't opting in. Right now I wouldn't like the Nets' chances.


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/7696312/new-jersey-nets-deron-williams-says-opt-contract


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Williams did not say he was opting out. He said he was not signing his ETO. Show me where he says he is going to opt out? ESPN is jumping to conclusions. In the end he probably is going to opt out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Guy guys guys.. You have it all wrong

He's coming to Houston. Sheesh


...oh wait...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Diable said:


> Williams did not say he was opting out. He said he was not signing his ETO. Show me where he says he is going to opt out? ESPN is jumping to conclusions. In the end he probably is going to opt out.


he did say "wherever I go..." - that seems like pretty freighted language


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Pretty sure he implied by not waiving the ETO he plans on exercising his right as a Free Agent...so yes it's pretty obvious he's opting out


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

once he's wined and dined in dallas he's as good as gone. Dirk is known as a panty dropper.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

:gay:

Anyway 1000 posts here we come


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

smh


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Knicks4life said:


> How bad of a trade is this if the entire season is missed and Deron decides to go play for his hometown team the Dallas Mavericks.





Dre said:


> And just how is Cuban going to get Deron
> 
> You really bumped this to say some shit like this





Knicks4life said:


> The Mavs are only currently committed to $44 million in salary next year and could potential use the amnesty clause on Marion or Haywood and all the talk about the salary cap during the negotiation have been about it being around $60 million.





Dre said:


> If this, if that, maybe this, probably that too.....you're pipedreaming. And as a Mavericks fan I don't appreciate it.





Dre said:


> Hes probably coming to Dallas.
> 
> And if we can move Marion for expirings and the cap space Fegan (whos close with Cuban) gets Dwight here too. I dont think Otis has the balls to trade him while they're winning. Like say the deadline coincides with them being second in the east..I couldnt see it..theyd try to get to the Finals.


:yep:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

:whoknows:

Times change. TBH I didn't realize how much cap space we were going to have at that moment, plus I was still on the championship high so I figured everyone would be back to give it one more run. But ultimately Cuban valued the cap flexibility more.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I honestly don't think Cuban was pushing hard to end the lockout and would have preferred to lose the entire season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

What's interesting is aren't the Magic like the third seed...but Dwight would've been traded if he didn't waive that ETO..so much for that. 

They did start out the season looking hot though


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



Diable said:


> Williams did not say he was opting out. He said he was not signing his ETO. Show me where he says he is going to opt out? ESPN is jumping to conclusions. In the end he probably is going to opt out.





> "I'm not (going through the same things) because I've said all year I'm going to play this whole year out and see what happens," said Williams, who announced his intention through his agent to opt out before the 2011-12 season began. "So I haven't been flip-flopping and gone back and forth. It's not even close to being the same situation."


Read the article next time.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

he'll opt-in.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

I feel bad for nets fans...They were teased with the idea of a Deron Williams-Dwight Howard Combo and now it seems like they will be led by Brook Lopez and Gerald Wallace. I don't really feel too bad for them though since the nets will always be a joke....


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



jayk009 said:


> I feel bad for nets fans...They were teased with the idea of a Deron Williams-Dwight Howard Combo and now it seems like they will be led by Brook Lopez and Gerald Wallace. I don't really feel too bad for them though since the nets will always be a joke....


Nope.

Wrong.

Gerald Wallace is going to be a Free Agent.

So it'll just be Lopez.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Maybe they'll sign Robin Lopez to have an awesome duo of twins. With their powers combined, they equal one quality NBA player, every other night.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

They gonna overpay KG and Ray Allen :2ti:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



> “People get traded all the time,” Williams told Yahoo! Sports. “They don’t get backlash as an organization. If [players] leave, we are not loyal, we are ungrateful. People say stuff to me on Twitter. They already think I’m gone. They are out there bashing me, saying to me I’m a traitor.
> 
> “I didn’t ask to be here. I got traded. I didn’t come here being a free agent. This is the first time that I’m a free agent in my career.”
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...rs_deron_williams_nets_free_agency_mavs040212


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

So there's absolutely no question hes out the door then by the sounds of it.

Poor Nets.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*

Just don't see what could save them besides Anthony Davis...

And then you run into the McGrady/Dwight Howard Vince/Chris Bosh situation again..how often does the vet stay


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams says he'll opt out*



> For the Lakers, Williams could be a possibility if Howard is not. A source close to the three-time All-Star said he would be interested in joining the Lakers, though it would have to be via a sign-and-trade deal. (Lakers point guard Ramon Sessions, who was acquired from Cleveland at the trade deadline, has a $4.5 million player option for next season.) The source said Williams' preference, however, is for the Nets to improve the roster sufficiently enough that he can feel good about staying put rather than fear a repeat of this season, when they finished 22-44. As for Dallas, which sacrificed its best chance to defend the title by preserving salary-cap space last summer in anticipation of this free-agent class, the source said of the Mavericks: "There's no longevity there." If owner Mark Cuban can clear enough space to sign a worthy sidekick for Williams, though, then maybe Williams would join his hometown team after all.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/sam_amick/05/23/howard.bynum/index.html?eref=sihp&sct=hp_t12_a0


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Boston, followed by their dealing Rondo for a sidekick. :bsmile:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Maybe PHX can brainwash him somehow. They have the $ to get FAs.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Pffffft. The line of players waiting to play for Robert $arver is huge!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Yeah, I have no hope whatsoever at us getting anyone unless it's through trade and they're forced to.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



Dissonance said:


> Yeah, I have no hope whatsoever at us getting anyone unless it's through trade and they're forced to.


You can ship us a package of players & picks for Rondo after we sign Williams. :bsmile:


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



E.H. Munro said:


> You can ship us a package of players & picks for Rondo after we sign Williams. :bsmile:


Nah. We will just draft another Rondo for someone else and trade him.

Telfair is the future.:yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

LA should try to get Houston involved for a 3-team trade with NJ.

They still want Pau right?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Depends on how they viewed his play. Before the yr, seemed like Morey wanted him so badly that he thought he'd put them over the top or something.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Is Deron just now realizing the ages of the Mavericks players...I don't really buy that all of a sudden he has "longevity" concerns when a year ago we were by far his second choice behind BK. As if Cuban hasn't been flipping the roster for 10 years.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



Dissonance said:


> *Depends on how they viewed his play*. Before the yr, seemed like Morey wanted him so badly that he thought he'd put them over the top or something.


I don't know.

Pau was pretty garbage last year in the playoffs and yet Morey was still willing to give the farm up for him.:laugh:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



Dre said:


> Is Deron just now realizing the ages of the Mavericks players...I don't really buy that all of a sudden he has "longevity" concerns when a year ago we were by far his second choice behind BK. As if Cuban hasn't been flipping the roster for 10 years.


Dirk looked a lot better a year ago.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Just him and Dirk wasn't going to get it done anyway


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Pau to Atl
Josh Smith to Jersey
Deron to LA.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Pau to Atl
> Josh Smith to Jersey
> Deron to LA.


Why would Atlanta do that?

Smith is a bonehead.....but I would take him over Pau in a heartbeat.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Because Smith has been wanting out of Atlanta for a while now and that team needs a shake up.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Wait, Deron Williams to Burger King? He's teaming up with Eddy Curry and Dexter Pittman? Is it a sign & trade involving LeBron?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

:favre: We're gonna have to deal with a lot of this now aren't we


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



Game3525 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Pau was pretty garbage last year in the playoffs and yet Morey was still willing to give the farm up for him.:laugh:


Probably thought it was an aberration. He might not like that he saw it continue. He'd probably take him though but at a lesser price.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

I mean not just last year but the year they lost in the finals...not to mention him never doing anything for Memphis...he has a history of not showing up more often than he actually does in pressure situations. 

In his prime he was pretty much the perfect compliment to a guy like Kobe especially in the triangle, but anyone acting like he could ever be a real number 1 is fooling themselves. Morey isn't stupid either, he wasn't giving up Lowry for him.

He's at a stage in his career where he's only valuable in particular situations and on top of that you have to pretty much account for him not showing up come Spring...so I just don't know about him or his tradeability unless you're just dumping him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Pau to Atl
> Josh Smith to Jersey
> Deron to LA.


No WAY! No way no way.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



Game3525 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Pau was pretty garbage last year in the playoffs and yet Morey was still willing to give the farm up for him.:laugh:


Mostly because the "farm" he was giving up was smack dab in the middle of the Oklahoma dust bowl. Put another way, if the cost is a shooting guard that regularly misses 30%-40% of the season and an undersized, soon-to-be 32 year old hustle player, he'd make the deal in a cocaine heartbeat. (The way that that package of overpriced puppy-poop he was foisting on New Orleans keeps growing in the minds of Laker fans really is quite amusing)


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Deron's signing in Boston after the C's ship out Rondo, two or three firsts, and maybe something else for Dwight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Would be a good fit in Indiana, but not sure what their cap situation is.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Indiana salaries

Looks like they've got plenty of space to sign a big name.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Deron or Nash plus whatever they'd get from a Granger trade would make them very very interesting


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Yet another team in the mix?

The Phoenix Suns will pursue Deron Williams if Steve Nash decides not to return.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Well if he wants a contender, phoenix is it!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Indiana!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Be surprised if he even gives Phoenix a meeting

That said isn't Phoenix looking at a shit ton of cap space. I'm surprised they never pimped themselves as a venue for Dwight and Deron to skip all the politics and just go sign together


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Phoenix actually only has $30.712 mil in guaranteed money for next year. That technically would make them a player for both Dwight and Deron if they amnestied Josh Childress. Why wouldn't they at least give it a try? Get them in the same meeting. Make it a package deal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Go for it. They shoulda had all their media sources pushing them as an option


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

I was just thinking how much that would piss off Gortat. He finally gets out of Dwight's shadow and starts making a name for himself... and then... Damn.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

And then the next step in this Phoenix master plan would be bringing in all the vets who need their training staff to succeed. How about a wing rotation of Brandon Roy, Grant Hill, Tracy McGrady, and Michael Redd?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



RollWithEm said:


> I was just thinking how much that would piss off Gortat. He finally gets out of Dwight's shadow and starts making a name for himself... and then... Damn.


Trade his ass


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Marcin Gortat, 3 future 1st round picks, and filler for Dwight and Hedo?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

That's all if Dwight would agree to sign an extension in Phoenix, of course.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



RollWithEm said:


> And then the next step in this Phoenix master plan would be bringing in all the vets who need their training staff to succeed. How about a wing rotation of Brandon Roy, Grant Hill, Tracy McGrady, and Michael Redd?


Can Oden come too?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



Hyperion said:


> Can Oden come too?


Why not? They could tour the countryside in a family van!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



RollWithEm said:


> Why not? They could tour the countryside in a family van!


It'd better have wheelchair accessibility though


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



> Deron Williams says he's keeping free agency options open - latimes.com
> 
> Deron Williams entered the L.A. Convention Center on Wednesday appearing eager to perform a basketball video game demo.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff out of Deron Williams. 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-la-deron-williams-says-hes-keeping-free-agency-options-open-20120606,0,5543667.story?track=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=53297


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*

Those quotes aren't really groundbreaking stuff. He's keeping his options open. That about sums it up.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK?*



> With Dwight Howard and Chris Paul each having opted in to the final year of his contract, and with Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen and Steve Nash all in the twilight of their careers, there is only one superstar free agent on the market this summer: Deron Williams.
> 
> Williams has said that he hopes to make his decision shortly after July 1, when clubs can first begin contacting free agents, so the good news is that he won't keep us waiting long.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=8076358&_slug_=nba-nets-mavericks-leaders-race-sign-deron-williams


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

If this guy actually really cared about going to a team and winning, Indiana would be in his top 3.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

So basically the recap of what he knows is he knows nothing that tips the scales anywhere.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



Dre said:


> So basically the recap of what he knows is he knows nothing that tips the scales anywhere.


Pretty much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

Come to PHX, force D12 to make his move and PHX can accommodate it haha.



Then I woke up.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

A Williams-Kobe-Gasol tandem along with a few small pieces would be good enough for a title next year, in my opinion. Very, very short title window though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

Whatever. He can do whatever he wants. At least he isn't making a drama out of all this.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

I still can't get over him scoring 57 and everyone talking about Rondo that whole day. I mean if it was Paul it'd be wow Paul and Rondo really showed out, but people just left Deron's performance in the dust.

The most anonymous perennial all-star by far. Even a non-descript sounding name


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



MojoPin said:


> A Williams-Kobe-Gasol tandem along with a few small pieces would be good enough for a title next year, in my opinion. Very, very short title window though.


No it would not. It would not even be better than them standing pat IMO.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



MemphisX said:


> No it would not. It would not even be better than them standing pat IMO.


Its definitely good enough to compete. But Kobe and Pau are both on the downswing (Kobe more so), so there's no point for Deron to put his future in LA.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

Nets might be desperate enough to take Gasol otherwise they are looking embarrassing when they open up in Brooklyn. 

I mean who else will they sign? 
They need atleast one quasi star to open Brooklyn.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



MemphisX said:


> No it would not. It would not even be better than them standing pat IMO.


Williams would mask a lot of their weaknesses/age- issues. Moving Gasol to the 5 would make him (Gasol) look a lot better. but like I said, it would basically be a one season thing.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



R-Star said:


> Its definitely good enough to compete. But Kobe and Pau are both on the downswing (Kobe more so), so there's no point for Deron to put his future in LA.



Adding Deron to Kobe/Bynum might be it but Pau does not want to be and you do not want him to be your primary banger down low. I guess they could resign Odom but that is meh also. At this stage, I think the Lakers need more depth. Trading Bynum for a package would be better than swapping him for Deron.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

You don't think they could get some ugly tough guy for 5 million


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



Dre said:


> I still can't get over him scoring 57 and everyone talking about Rondo that whole day. I mean if it was Paul it'd be wow Paul and Rondo really showed out, but people just left Deron's performance in the dust.
> 
> *The most anonymous perennial all-star by far. Even a non-descript sounding name*


*
*

This is true.

Deron/Kobe/Bynum would absolutely enough to contend with a title. That is the best big three in the league, they compliment each other much better than say, Miami's, while being more talented than Oklahoma City's. If this is even a remote possibility then Mitch better jump on it.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

Now obviously this isn't going to happen, but what about a deal with the Thunder involving a sign and trade D-Will and Harden? Like I said, not something I would see really happening, but it's an interesting prospect to think about.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



hroz said:


> Nets might be desperate enough to take Gasol otherwise they are looking embarrassing when they open up in Brooklyn.
> 
> I mean who else will they sign?
> They need atleast one quasi star to open Brooklyn.


they've already said they'd rather let him walk than trade him for Gasol


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

Larry Bird will probably talk him into being a pacer


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



MemphisX said:


> Adding Deron to Kobe/Bynum might be it but Pau does not want to be and you do not want him to be your primary banger down low. I guess they could resign Odom but that is meh also. At this stage, I think the Lakers need more depth. Trading Bynum for a package would be better than swapping him for Deron.


Vis accepted wisdom regarding Pau:


> •Pau Gasol has posted a better PER at Center than at PF in all but one season since he’s come to the Lakers (this includes the 2007-08 season).
> •Including that first half a season of his Laker career, Gasol has posted PER’s while playing C of 26.7, 26.3, 28.1, 24.3, and 21.7.
> •As a PF (excluding that first half season, as he didn’t play any PF for that stretch), Gasol has posted PER’s of 21.0, 21.4, 25.4, and 20.1.
> •As a post up player, Gasol has ranked in the top 26 players in the league in points per play in two of the past three seasons.
> So, in essence, what we have is a player that in 4 of the past 5 years has posted better PER’s as a C while also being one of the best post up players in the league. Yet, the running notion is that he’s better off playing a different position.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



Tom said:


> Larry Bird will probably talk him into being a pacer


As a fan of basketball I'd like to see that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



Shynequasiog22 said:


> Now obviously this isn't going to happen, but what about a deal with the Thunder involving a sign and trade D-Will and Harden? Like I said, not something I would see really happening, but it's an interesting prospect to think about.


Wouldn't it make more sense for it to be Williams for Westbrook? I mean, what would OKC need with two point guards? Four if you include all the backups.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



E.H. Munro said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense for it to be Williams for Westbrook? I mean, what would OKC need with two point guards? Four if you include all the backups.


Westbrook would be the 2 guard with Williams running the offense.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

Nah, Brooklyn holds all the cards on this one, because the Thunder cant acquire Deron without giving up what the Nets want.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



e-monk said:


> Vis accepted wisdom regarding Pau:



You can post PER crap all you want. The Lakers interior defense would be straight crap with Pau as the 5 and that has defined their team since Pau got there. Remember there isn't a young Odom to put next to him at PF. It will be Josh Roberts or Jordan Hill. When you consider D Will isn't some defensive dynamo and Kobe's declining defense, they would not be any better than they are with Bynum.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

I bet Brooklyn don't feel like they hold all the cards...they're panicking like a bitch right now


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



Dre said:


> I bet Brooklyn don't feel like they hold all the cards...they're panicking like a bitch right now


Of course they are, but if Deron wants to go to OKC and OKC wants him, Brooklyn holds all the cards. Which is what im referring to. However, in that case im sure Brooklyn would rather take Harden than see him walk to Dallas. But who knows?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*

*Sources: Deron Williams prefers 2*


> When NBA free agency begins at midnight July 1, *Brooklyn Nets star guard Deron Williams will be choosing from a two-team list that only features the Nets and the Dallas Mavericks*, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com on Saturday night that, while this summer's No. 1 free agent remains "up in the air" about which team he'll ultimately chose, *Williams already has made the decision to narrow his list of potential destinations to those two franchises.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> During a promotional appearance in Los Angeles earlier this month, Williams made it clear that he'll choose the team he feels is best positioned to contend for a championship fastest, expressing disappointment that he has tasted very little of the playoffs since leading Utah to the Western Conference finals in 2007.
> 
> "I want to go to a place where I feel like they will have a chance to build and build fast," Williams told the Los Angeles Times. "I'm not really in the mood for being part of a rebuilding process. I'm getting older. I'm about to be 28. I want to win. I want to win now. Also, I want to live in a place where I want to live and my kids will enjoy living. That's pretty much it."


OK if that was the case you'd be going to Indiana no questions asked.

We still have some moves to make before we get back up *there*.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Deron's a fool.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I can't recall off the top of my head when the hometown comeback thing worked

Mind you LeBron was drafted


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basketball players can be such morons.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



Shynequasiog22 said:


> Westbrook would be the 2 guard with Williams running the offense.


As Westbrook is a mediocre shooter on his best days, and functions best when he's got the ball, why would you reduce him to hanging around on the perimeter? I mean it literally makes no sense to horde both guys when they just aren't a great match.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

If Dwill went to the Pacers Miami would have real problems, but that wont happen. Even if he went to Dallas they'd still need a decent center to bang and play defense.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Deron Williams - DAL? LA? BK? PHX?*



MemphisX said:


> You can post PER crap all you want. The Lakers interior defense would be straight crap with Pau as the 5 and that has defined their team since Pau got there. Remember there isn't a young Odom to put next to him at PF. It will be Josh Roberts or Jordan Hill. When you consider D Will isn't some defensive dynamo and Kobe's declining defense, they would not be any better than they are with Bynum.


I dont really care about the Deron Williams stuff (the Nyets already said NI) - I was responding to your


> but Pau does not want to be and you do not want him to be your primary banger down low


Pau is a center, that's what you dont seem to get - he's always been a center, amd he's played the position at pretty much all star level his entire career - he's playing out of position when he has to switch to PF

the Lakers won two titles with Pau as a center and Bynum mostly injured (averaging 17 and 24 mpg)- Pau's PER is above all star level as a center and he's easily one of the best offensive post players in the last 10 years


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Deron wants the money he'll stay in BK, there's no other logic for that. If he wants to go home he'll go to Dallas. Even if you assume that he somehow makes the Mavs a contender he doesn't make them one for more than a season, so that's just dumb. Trusting that Cuban will turn water into wine is pretty dumb, especially when he admitted this season that the new CBA makes it really difficult for him to roll the way he'd like to roll.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Aw yeah Dirk, Deron, and Ray is gonna be fun to watch!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I posted this take in the TWolves trade thread here, but...

Also, for Rocket fans this is huge. The Rockets are legitimately very close to freeing up room for another max contract. Rumors say they are trying to package Lowry and one of their picks for a top 8 pick. Lowry wants out if he isnt starting, plus the Rockets are interested in re-signing Dragic to start. 

From there if they can package their two remaining picks perhaps with Kevin Martin or Scola, they can acquire another top 10 pick and clear enough salary to offer Deron Williams a max deal. Furthermore, they could also move Lowry for a top 8 pick, waive Dalembert (only owe him $1.5 mil on a non-guaranteed deal) and could package Morris, two top 10 picks and whatever else Orlando wants for Dwight, which frees up enough cap space to sign Deron to a max deal.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


>


What made them think Deron wanted those babies for his birthday?


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

TucsonClip said:


> I posted this take in the TWolves trade thread here, but...
> 
> Also, for Rocket fans this is huge. The Rockets are legitimately very close to freeing up room for another max contract. Rumors say they are trying to package Lowry and one of their picks for a top 8 pick. Lowry wants out if he isnt starting, plus the Rockets are interested in re-signing Dragic to start.
> 
> From there if they can package their two remaining picks perhaps with Kevin Martin or Scola, they can acquire another top 10 pick and clear enough salary to offer Deron Williams a max deal. Furthermore, they could also move Lowry for a top 8 pick, waive Dalembert (only owe him $1.5 mil on a non-guaranteed deal) and could package Morris, two top 10 picks and whatever else Orlando wants for Dwight, which frees up enough cap space to sign Deron to a max deal.


I thought about this but I think Dwight will come with at least Hedo + JRich or Davis or Duhon. They would have to make significant moves to get under the cap for a max. KMart + Picks + Young talent for Dwight + Hedo + Jrich or Davis would be a starting point in talks.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Sleepepro said:


> I thought about this but I think Dwight will come with at least Hedo + JRich or Davis or Duhon. They would have to make significant moves to get under the cap for a max. KMart + Picks + Young talent for Dwight + Hedo + Jrich or Davis would be a starting point in talks.


If Houston comes calling with Marcus Morris, two top 10 picks and Martin I dont see how Orlando turns that down, even without Hedo or JRich included. Those two top 10 picks are worth more than Brook Lopez to Orlando, plus they can swing Martin to a team at the deadline (he's expiring).

Hedo or JRich would be sticking points in order send Dwight to Brooklyn if I were running the Magic, because Brooklyn is desperate.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

one thing to keep in mind is that the Rockets need to hold onto at least 1 pick this year, since they owe the Nets their pick next year.

also, Amick said today that Deron wouldn't have interest in the Rockets even if they got Dwight. Of course, if they do somehow get Dwight and max cap space before free agency starts, I'd still give them a chance, but Deron in Houston not looking to likely right now.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

No, they just need to make the selection before trading it.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> No, they just need to make the selection before trading it.


Which, if Dwight were traded on draft night, would happen anyway.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

TucsonClip said:


> If Houston comes calling with Marcus Morris, two top 10 picks and Martin I dont see how Orlando turns that down, even without Hedo or JRich included. Those two top 10 picks are worth more than Brook Lopez to Orlando, plus they can swing Martin to a team at the deadline (he's expiring).
> 
> Hedo or JRich would be sticking points in order send Dwight to Brooklyn if I were running the Magic, because Brooklyn is desperate.


No way if I was Orlando, I would want Hedo and another contract gone if Dwight leaves. If a team is willing to go bend over backwards for Dwight, you push it until they can't take it anymore. Dwight and Hedo are basically a packaged deal, where one goes the other will follow.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Sleepepro said:


> No way if I was Orlando, I would want Hedo and another contract gone if Dwight leaves. If a team is willing to go bend over backwards for Dwight, you push it until they can't take it anymore. Dwight and Hedo are basically a packaged deal, where one goes the other will follow.


I understand what you are saying, but I dont agree with it from Houston or Orlando's POV. Morey is potentially bringing the best package Orlando will see for Dwight. If the Magic would rather dump Hedo with Dwight for Brook Lopez, then fine (I guess). However, landing two top 10 picks, Marcus Morris and possibly an asset at the deadline like Martin is far more valuable than dumping a contract and then getting back a guy who is a RFA (Lopez).

Also, Hedo's contract is on partially guaranteed in 13-14 for $6 mil. Orlando could have room for 2 max contracts that summer, in addition to their 2 top 10 picks during this draft. I think that it the much better scenario to rebuild a franchise.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's a liar and the truth ain't in him if he's saying he wouldn't consider Houston if they got Dwight and could offer him a max. He'll still be in Texas and still be with Dwight...not an ideal situation but hey, every single superstar isn't going to get exactly their terms.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Avery Johnson attends D-Will's party



> Johnson, the only member of the Nets' organization in attendance, was one of roughly eight people who joined Williams at a restaurant in the New York area. The group also included members of Williams' family and his agent, Jeff Schwartz.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

RollWithEm said:


> Avery Johnson attends D-Will's party


The Last Supper :laugh:


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I have to admit, all these reports that people within the Dallas organization are worried Deron is favoring the Nets has be a step away from panic mode.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> What made them think Deron wanted those babies for his birthday?


Tax writeoffs :dwill:

An under the table subliminal "bonus" huh..I bet this was Jay's idea


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure those are his kids.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I have the feeling some groupie is going to try that with a player....."pay your child support :weezy:"....


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Source: D-Will to meet reps Monday
*


> Deron Williams, the most coveted player in this summer's free-agent class, will meet with representatives from the Brooklyn Nets and Dallas Mavericks on Monday before deciding which team to sign with this July, according to a source privy to Williams' plan.
> 
> Mavericks free-agent point guard Jason Kidd will also join whichever team Williams chooses, sources said.
> 
> ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

First time I've ever heard of a guy choosing to back-up a guy no matter what team he signs with.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Kidd already bought a place in East Hampton


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it's nice there and not exactly cheek by jowl with brooklyn anyway - maybe he's just looking for a nice summer house


----------

